# Handgun Hunting (LEO's Answer)



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I am from Colorado, My Dad lives in MI, I am trying to find out what the laws are for an out of state hunter using a handgun. What kind of permit do i need for this. I know MI requires a carry permit to Hunt with one or target shoot. My Local Sheriff seems to think it is Kind of silly that I get a Concealed Permit for My 7 1/2" Ruger Old Army just to hunt in MI. Colorado only issues Concealed Carry Permits, nothing else. Is there some way I can get some info on this. Thanks, Les


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If you have a concealed carry permit from your home state you are good to go. A non-resident must have that permit to be in possession of a pistol in Michigan.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

What if I were to use on of my fathers Handguns, it is on his farm, would there be an issue there? If not I guess, its off to get a concealed permit. My Local Sheriff thinks it's nutty then hell for something that big.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Can't borrow your fathers handgun. If I was use to Colorado laws I would think its nutty too but then there are a lot of laws that are different between states. Nothing says you must use a handgun to hunt. It doesn't sound like that is your normal choice anyway with you post of"_for My 7 1/2" Ruger Old Army just to hunt in MI"_ post anyway. I would assume you are talking about a .38 and since its your father's _farm_ seems like a longarm might be a better choice anyway.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Actually the ruger old army is a Blackpowder revolver in 45 cal. I have the conversion cylinder converting it to 45 LC. Very nice to shoot, but with heavy loads it can be punishing in the 45 LC. When fired as a blackpowder pistol about the same a 45 acp. Normally I use a Mossberg 695 12 guage, but I wanted to try something new next year, guess i'll have to use it on Muleys. Plus the farm is down around Three Rivers, shotgun only zone. Thanks for the Info. Les


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

I hunt California several times a year. I take my rifle and a pistol in the gun case on the airplane. While hunting in the California mountains (for bear and deer) I carry it in a holster for protection on private ranches. I also have a CCW from Michigan. I was told by their DNR, while I cannot carry it unless locked in the gun case (unloaded) with their hunting licenses it was perfectly OK. I carry the MI registration and the CCW but they don't recognize the Mi CCW.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I just got off the phone with the MSP post in White Pigoen the desk Sgt informed me that for a Non-resident hunter in MI to use my Black Poder pistol all I need is a non-resident hunting license. Now when transporting the firearm it must be in a locked trunk and in a locked caseand unloaded. That part I knew, I just was not sure of the permit issue. The only reason I would need the CCW is if I were to carry it on my person concealed. Boehr, thanks for all your help. Much Appreciated, Les


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Interesting Violator22. You didn't state you were talking about a black powder pistol in your first post when I provided an answer but then you say you called the MSP Post. You aren't fishing around until you get the answer you want are you?  Now I am wonding if that pistol you are asking about isn't just a store purchased black powder pistol because in you first post I also assumed that it was an actual pistol from the Army. Guess that is what I get for making assumptions,

Anyway, from the MSP web site because I really don't want you to have a problem and get into trouble since where you are hunting is in my District and yes, my CO that works in St. Joe County will enforce the current pistol laws when he comes across pistol violations.

http://www.michigan.gov/msp/0,1607,7-123-1591_3503_4654-10953--,00.html

2. I have a replica of an antique pistol. Is it necessary that this pistol be registered in Michigan? Is it necessary that I obtain a Michigan Concealed Pistols License?

No, antique pistols made before 1898 and replicas of antiques that use black powder, matchlock, flintlock, percussion cap or similar type of ignition system do not need to be registered. *The pistol is still subject to all concealed pistol licensing laws.*

and

21. I am an out-of-state resident. Can I legally hunt deer with a pistol in Michigan?

MCL 750.231a If you have a license to carry a concealed pistol issued by another state, you may qualify to possess a pistol while hunting depending on the license restrictions from your home state and providing you are also in possession of a valid Michigan non-resident hunting license. You must also carry in compliance with all Michigan's firearms laws. For further questions regarding firearms issued as they relate to hunting see: http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php.

Are you really just going to use a black powder pistol to hunt on a farm without a long arm? To each their own, good luck to your hunting.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Okay, I see what you are saying, sounds like the desk sergesnt was incorrect. The pistol is a Ruger Old Army, the only black powder pistol that Ruger produces. It fires a 45 cal sabot, I also have a conversion cylinder that makes it a 45 Long Colt, (Modern). I just enjoy pistol hunting, shots that I take with a pistol are usually no father than 50 Yards, Have used it on Elk in Colorado without any problems. When it has the 45 LC cylinder it has more power than a 357 Magnum. But I will get a concealed permit here in Colorado, I do not want to get under a CO's skin, have seen that happen. I know you guys are just oing your job, and respect that. Since I have gotten out of the military I have looked at becoming one out here in Colorado. Thanks, for the regs. Les


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

You are absolutley 100% correct, guess I'll go start my paperwork for my concealed permit. Can't do it till Monday. Found the answer with help from you on the MSP CCW site. Thanks for guiding me in that direction. I think the White Pigeon Desk Sergeant needs to readup on non-residents. I can't expect them to know all though. I will be in the Three Rivers area in November. Thanks again. Les


----------

